# German Shepherds need a home.



## Lucky Dog (Dec 1, 2012)

Wife found this on facebook. 

Dear Facebook Family... Mark Van Gasteren passed away on Wednesday. His 4 German Shepherds remained loyal by his side until he was found on Saturday. The 4 were taken to the SPCA over an hour and a half away. Yesterday we brought the 2 old Frail females back to the Poconos and they are being fostered together. The 2 boys are still in the SPCA. There names are Bear and Pee Wee. Mark rescued all four of his dogs from death and has rescued many many stray and abused dogs. He loved animals and helped every way he could to save an animal. Now he needs our help to save his dogs. Yesterday when we picked up the 2 old female, The boys desperately tried to jump in the van to come back with us. These 2 boys are bonded and clinging to each other in the shelter. Pee Wee is becoming cage crazed. Both dogs are good boys and around 5 to 6 years old. We need to find a home for them. If you can help, please call 570-730-3255. We will transport them to you. Please let us share this post and let's help out Mark who always stepped up to help animals. They have lost the man they love and the only home they ever had. Please share and let's get them out of there.


Status Update


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Please post your location. It will help with your endeavor to find homes for these boys.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Springbrz said:


> Please post your location. It will help with your endeavor to find homes for these boys.


I'm guessing PA based on area code.

"Area codes 570 and 272 are telephone area codes serving the northeast quadrant of Pennsylvania, including the cities of Wilkes-Barre, Scranton, Williamsport, Stroudsburg and as far south as Pottsville"

Best of luck with placing them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

These dogs are in NEPA. We believe arrangement have been made or are in the process to bring them to AWSOM in Stroudsburg PA.


----------



## Wavewolfaroha (Aug 23, 2009)

This is so sad. I don't see either dog (or any that looks like them) on AWSOM site yet. I am in York, PA and will try to see if there is local interest--not that far. Can someone provide more background info here on Bear and PeeWee?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

any update on these guys?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll look for his sisters facebook page. One boy is in foster. Not sure about the other. I think there has been a lot of misinformation.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

**** Deleted by ADMIN ****


----------

